# New Bed!



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Just wanted to share this bed we just purchased for Odie. Some of you might remember the pic I posted of Odie's old bed that she destroyed a little when she was a puppy (so I had to cut part of it off). That one is in the trash now! Can't wait to get this one. The shipping was pricey but it's handmade (by Red Cat Pet Beds) and I know that she'll love it. It's one of her Christmas presents, but we'll give it to her ASAP so she can get cozy for the fall.

This is the bed in different fabrics. We bought the super plush model so the inside part is smaller and more cozy. 







A cat enjoying one


And this is the fabric we chose. Can't wait!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

It looks incredibly deep and cosy. Odie will love it! You must post some pictures of her in it once it's arrived.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

What a cute nest! Post a picture whit your Chi in it hihi  pretty please xoxo


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Beautiful!!! Can't wait to see pics of Odie in it!


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks so cosy, can't wait to see the pictures xx


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll post pics as soon as we get it! It's shipping from the states but she said it would be ready to ship at the end of this week. I think it will be the perfect size for Odie and I'm sure the cats will steal it from time to time.


----------



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

What an awesome bed! Do you have a link to the site? Ellie sleeps in my bed at night but I think she'd enjoy this during the day


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Ellie's mom said:


> What an awesome bed! Do you have a link to the site? Ellie sleeps in my bed at night but I think she'd enjoy this during the day


Yep! Their Etsy shop is HERE. Odie sleeps with me at night too. She will only use her stairs to get off the couch, not on, so when we're not at home it will be the perfect place for her to snuggle up in.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Omg It's such a beautiful bed!! I'm sure Odie will just love it!! Can't wait to see pics of Odie on her new bed!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

I love the design with the cat on. I wonder if I can find something like that in the UK...


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

So cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

loupey said:


> I love the design with the cat on. I wonder if I can find something like that in the UK...


Ditto - I'd love something like this.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

beautiful bed!!! I just bought the plush brown flower one..... I am replacing all of the doggies bedding to see if that helps Chico...

thanks for the site.... I might buy another one if the boys like this one


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

jan896 said:


> beautiful bed!!! I just bought the plush brown flower one..... I am replacing all of the doggies bedding to see if that helps Chico...
> 
> thanks for the site.... I might buy another one if the boys like this one


You're welcome! I'm so excited that you're getting one too! They just posted pics of mine now that it's done. 




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

those look great , I want one too !! .


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> those look great , I want one too !! .


I'll give you Odie's review after she gets it.  I found that company when all of you guys were buying your katie puff beds and I was looking for something similar but less expensive since shipping is so crazy. I like that it's handmade too. We're a one bed household. Can you imagine?! haha


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

So cute! I'm sure Princess Odie will love it!


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I'll give you Odie's review after she gets it.  I found that company when all of you guys were buying your katie puff beds and I was looking for something similar but less expensive since shipping is so crazy. I like that it's handmade too. We're a one bed household. Can you imagine?! haha


We will be waiting Odie's review! Those look great and have a reasonable price. It looks like they are local to me as well!!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

What a nice looking bed! Thanks for posting the link, too! I'm always on the search for the perfect bed for Ocean since she's more interested in letting Venus have free reign of the "extra" space in my bed LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I'll post pics as soon as we get it! It's shipping from the states but she said it would be ready to ship at the end of this week. I think it will be the perfect size for Odie and I'm sure the cats will steal it from time to time.


did you get the bed yet?? I think I will be getting Chico's bed tomorrow(Tuesday) :cheer:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

jan896 said:


> did you get the bed yet?? I think I will be getting Chico's bed tomorrow(Tuesday) :cheer:


Not yet! Just tracked it and it went from Oregon to LA and I believe it shipped from there on the 18th. Hopefully soon as long as it doesn't get held up at customs. I think you'll probably get yours first! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! Hopefully the kitties let Odie use it LOL


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Love it! Hopefully the kitties let Odie use it LOL


Haha I know! I bought two snuggle sacks for Odie, but the cats are always trying to squish themselves in there. If Odie really likes something, she'll defend it though. She's been known to growl and go after the cats if they try to disturb her princess slumber.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

jan896 said:


> did you get the bed yet?? I think I will be getting Chico's bed tomorrow(Tuesday) :cheer:


Did you get it yet?! I'm dying to see! Haha. Just checked and ours entered Canada on the 23rd so it should be here soon!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol my two are scared of King Huly


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

do they make those for humans?!?!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

teetee said:


> do they make those for humans?!?!


I wish! I'll try to curl up really small and will let you know if I fit. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We got our bed! Going to make a new thread and post pics.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

It looks very nice.


----------

